# Going back to work after transfer



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi there,

I had my transfer today- 5 day frozen blast. I am staying at home tomorrow and then have sat and Sunday at home. I'm worried about going back to work on Monday . Is that too soon, am I reducing my chances ? I don't have a sit down job, I'm constantly on the move ! 

Just looking for a bit of advice xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Goldrush,

You are definitely not reducing you chances honey. With my first  ivf I had two weeks off. I was almost disabled as I was petrified to do anything. I was body scanning every day. It was madness.  I ended up with bnf.

With my second ivf I simply couldn't take time off. In fact I was so busy at work (I work for the NHS as well as run my private practice). It was crazy. I remember running to get my train one day with a huge bag full of heavy books. I was about 10 days into my two week wait. I sat on the train and thought to myself 'why did I just do that'. I thought I ruined my changes. But it was as if my body was telling 'just get on with it'. I felt totally different during that cycle. I wanted to be naturally active. And guess what - I had bfp followed  by a perfect pregnancy. 

There is nothing you can do now. Obviously you are not going to do crazy exercise or get drunk but it is all the hands of nature. Millions of women get pregnant every day and don't even know it. 

My advice is to get on with life. Distract yourself with work.  Don't sit at home as it will drive you mad. 

Good luck hon. 

Xx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi sashaj, 

Thank you for your advice x  after the first time I had a few days but then went back and am so nervous .about doing anything - I reached up to close the car boot and I thought I shouldn't have done that . I'm feeling something there this morning , making me feel so paranoid!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi gold rush,

I did the sane had weekend off then back to work Monday. You constantly fear everything you during the wait, but I really do believe keeping active is good. I got my BFP so can't do any harm!


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thanks team monkey and congratulations on your bfp ! 

I'm hoping this wait goes quick and have some good news to share at the end x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Fingers crossed this is your time! It's such a hard process to go through. I think the symptoms you get during the 2ww for me gave me an indication it worked. My whole stomach felt like I had done a 1000 sit ups! That's all gone now, and I'm pretty much symptom free except huge boobs lol. But the wait never ends, my scan wait is taking forever!


----------



## esrj199 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Goldrush

Massive luck to you - I have a very active job in the theatre and was back at work by on the Tuesday after EC on the Sunday. I would have gone back on the Monday but it was a BH!! I think that helping the blood flow to that area with activity can only be a good thing. 

I also had no 2WW symptoms at all, apart from the day before I tested my tummy felt just as teamonkey describes!!

Best of luck


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies ladies xx

I am only on day one and looking for signs when I know it is too early ! I am trying my best to relax and stay calm . The first time I went through this I was all over the place , this time round I'm feeling so much better. A frozen cycle is so much easier on your body and your mind ! Wishing you both the best of luck xx


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi GoldRush, I had my embryo transfer yesterday, took that day off and rested up and today I have come back into work, I don't have a particularly stressful job and it's office based so felt up to it. I think it's important to carry on as normal as best you can. Good luck. x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi


It is hard to know what is best to do ... but everyone is different ... I had FET on Weds, we went straight out for lunch afterwards. I have taken a couple of says off work but only because I had a few days I needed to take before the end of the month. I am going back in Monday and I am hoping this wait goes quick.


Good Luck  x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

with my 1st an 2nd transfers I was tiptoeing about the place.My dh was worst cos he would tell me not to move practically an I love to clean/work/gardening etc.I found it stressful not doing these chores.With my 3rd my dh on first day was like potter about in garden to take mind off, and basically I carried on as normal hoovering etc an it worked. I have 7mth old beautiful  cutie gorgeous boy who we just adore.


----------

